# Tamira Paszek – Best Tennis Boobs Of The World ! 60 Pix!



## Hansgram (30 Juli 2008)

Tamira Paszek – Best Tennis Boobs Of The World ! 60 Pix!



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



all Pix in a zip-file:

http://rapidshare.com/files/132762441/Paszek.zip


Have fun!


----------



## monamour (30 Juli 2008)

Da hat das Damentennis dem Herrentennis einiges voraus!!


----------



## mark lutz (30 Juli 2008)

da gewährt sie uns aber einblicke sollte man doch wieder reinschauen viele neue gesichter


----------



## armin (30 Juli 2008)

hier auf den Fotos bewegen sie sich nicht, habe sie spielen sehen gewaltig diese Brüste


----------



## schwerthoff (23 Nov. 2008)

Für mich ist Tamira sicher die geilste von allen Tennisspielerinnen.


----------



## Nightrider28 (24 Nov. 2008)

Sehr schöne Bilder, vielen Dank.
Ein Wunder, dass sich da die Schiedsrichter auf das Spielgeschehen konzentrieren können.


----------



## kalopp (31 Dez. 2008)

endlich wieder ein grund, tennis zu schauen!


----------



## karsubbke (10 Feb. 2009)

*tollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll llllllll*

tollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## record1900 (10 Feb. 2009)

Ohhhh jaaaa ohne Zweifel - das sind sie... die besten Tennis Bälle im Turnier


----------



## DerVinsi (10 Feb. 2009)

Abba vom Allerfeinsten! Fettes Danke!! lol5lol5


----------



## tiboea (22 Feb. 2009)

...der geilste Busen im Tenniszirkus!


----------



## Andreas17 (27 März 2009)

super frau


----------



## onnoschellekens (30 März 2009)

Tolle Busen!


----------



## Andreas17 (8 Apr. 2009)

super ttamira


----------



## andi1277 (23 Apr. 2009)

Vielleicht soiite ich mir auch mal Tennis anschauen. Kann ja nicht schaden.


----------



## wonnasee (29 Apr. 2009)

... und ich dachte immer, es geht um den kleinen GELBEN Ball.


----------



## eibersberger (23 Juni 2009)

wow, die muss sich auch vor Simona Halep nicht verstecken... 
((.)) ((.))


----------



## atalanta bergamo (13 Juli 2009)

Super! Ist kaum noch zu übertreffen!


----------



## Skifan2008 (6 Sep. 2009)

Vielen Dank für Tamira !


----------



## egon5de (14 Sep. 2009)

Wahnsinns-Bilder - danke!


----------



## eibersberger (23 Dez. 2009)

mega!!!!


----------



## Sausack1 (8 Jan. 2010)

Wuste gar nich das beim Tennis SOOO Große Bälle verwendet werden:drip::crazy:


----------



## wolf1958 (12 Mai 2010)

Leider hat sie seit damals keine solchen Einblicke mehr zugelassen, aber das ist einfach zum Niederknien


----------



## horsthru (2 Juni 2010)

super dinger


----------



## 66cash (3 Juni 2010)

Danke,


----------



## trofeo (1 Sep. 2010)

sie hat ganz tolle Brüste!


----------



## Punisher (1 Sep. 2010)

scharfe Bilder


----------



## flipflop4 (1 Sep. 2010)

wahnsinns bälle !!!  ein traum


----------



## FixFox (1 Sep. 2010)

Wow, bestens, danke.:thumbup:


----------



## Bernd9 (2 Sep. 2010)

Klasse Bilder - DANKE!


----------



## dachs30 (2 Sep. 2010)

15-0 für die Glocken:thumbup:


----------



## Q (29 Sep. 2010)

Erstaunlich, dass sie damit über den Court so wetzen kann  :thx:


----------



## YvetteBovaFan (19 Apr. 2011)

armin schrieb:


> hier auf den Fotos bewegen sie sich nicht, habe sie spielen sehen gewaltig diese Brüste



Kann mich da nur anschliesen...
Hab sie auch spielen sehen.
Ein Traum, diese Frau.:thumbup:


----------



## _Chaz_ (20 Apr. 2011)

Danke, echt tolle Brüste.


----------



## alex25 (25 Mai 2011)

mann sind das prachteuter geil


----------



## Cpl01234 (28 Mai 2011)

Danke!


----------



## Bodega (31 Mai 2011)

Hansgram schrieb:


> Tamira Paszek – Best Tennis Boobs Of The World ! 60 Pix!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das sind ja wohl schlagende Argumente oder ????????????????


----------



## cadillacrancher (31 Mai 2011)

Mit vollem Einsatz dabei!! Danke !!!


----------



## medien (23 Juni 2011)

super titen


----------



## tehdime (25 Juni 2011)

tittentami gogo


----------



## fubbes (26 Juni 2011)

Super! Da lohnt es sich wieder ein Tennisspiel anzusehen.


----------



## Mcgn (31 Aug. 2011)

geilo


----------



## seiko666 (25 Okt. 2011)

Die beiden wollen raus an die frische Luft!


----------



## maracalagonis (3 Juli 2012)

monamour schrieb:


> Da hat das Damentennis dem Herrentennis einiges voraus!!



...ja, so ist es..."das auge spielt mit"


----------



## Jone (4 Juli 2012)

Eine Sensation - Danke für die geilen Bilder :drip:


----------



## pzach3843 (10 Dez. 2012)

ja so lässt sich tennis aushalten ;-)


----------



## Dildes (15 Apr. 2013)

Für mich ist Tamira sicher die geilste von allen Tennisspielerinnen.


----------



## Esels (26 Apr. 2013)

wie schafft die das nur mit dem gewicht^^


----------



## marriobassler (26 Apr. 2013)

hoffentlich kommt se ned mit den bällen durcheinander hahahahaha


----------



## managerclay (26 Apr. 2013)

Da wird man doch glatt zum Tennisfan


----------



## sieger (26 Apr. 2013)

Bälle gehören einfach zu ihrem Leben. Danke für die Bilder:thumbup:


----------



## icecool12 (27 Apr. 2013)

Da wird jeder Tennisball eifersüchtig...Danke


----------



## TheBlade (27 Apr. 2013)

Nette Bilder, dnake


----------



## YvetteBovaFan (1 Mai 2013)

Tamira vs Serena
Das beste Busenduell im Tennis!


----------



## TTranslator (25 März 2014)

Tolle Einsichten! Danke.

Da bekommt der tennisausdruck "sie hatte die entscheidenden Bälle" eine völlig neue Bedeutung.


----------



## Hansgram (6 Juli 2020)

Da hat das Damentennis dem Herrentennis einiges voraus!!


----------



## Hansgram (15 Juli 2020)

Tamira Paszek – Best Tennis Boobs Of The World ! 60 Pix!


----------



## Hansgram (4 Jan. 2021)

Great!Great!Great!Great!


----------



## Hansgram (15 März 2022)

Da hat das Damentennis dem Herrentennis einiges voraus!!


----------

